# The best drop spreader?



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a small 41 m2 (441 ft2) cold season lawn in Stavanger, Norway.
When I bought the property I got a broadcast spreader with the house. As you may understand, it is not really suitable for my small lawn. It has no side guard and flings everything i put in it, all over my flower beds and even the street outside of my garden

I am therefore looking for a high quality drop spreader. 
So far, I've only found some cheap stuff that really only work for spreading sand and grass seeds.

Do you lawn geeks have any good suggestions on what I can by to cover my needs?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about something like this.....

https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-71131-Wizz-Hand-Held-Spreader/dp/B011HY5Q1K

You can see exactly where it's spreading. I believe it's a v-type pattern.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2toaLei-I


----------



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

Have anyone any experience of with using large granulate fertilizers with Scoot Turf Builder® Classic Drop Spreader?

https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/spreaders/scotts-turf-builder-classic-drop-spreader


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've only used the broadcast spreader by Scott's. Broadcasts seem to be popular here.

I've also used the spreader mentioned by pennstater. I recently bought it after a recommendation from another forum member. It's a very nice spreader for moving small quantities, and it is a pleasure to use. I'd recommend it if you think it might fit your needs.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

OttarLM said:


> Have anyone any experience of with using large granulate fertilizers with Scoot Turf Builder® Classic Drop Spreader?
> 
> https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/spreaders/scotts-turf-builder-classic-drop-spreader


I have this spreader. It's good and bad. Nice part is you know exactly where you are dropping. It's a little difficult to figure out the right setting and you must line up your passes accurately. After my first use there were 6" light green lines next to my dark green 20" lines. I didn't overlapped my passes and the lawn knew exactly where I missed. Other than over spread I think a broadcast spreader is better


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Regarding the hand spreader shown above, I picked up a hand cranked one by Scott and I don't care for it at all.
It has jammed itself on all the different materials I have put through it. (Pelletized lime, garden fertilizer, bone meal,
scotts Grub Ex) I bought it for our flower beds which we have been working on. I would not buy it again.
You should be fine with a Scotts drop spreader. (I would have though I would be fine with the little handheld I bought. It's usable but is not a great product)


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I used to have a Scott's 3000 Drop Spreader which was pretty nice but I cracked it. I now have moved on to the Mini Broadcast Spreader. I would recommend the Drop one for your application.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.turfexproducts.com/walk-behind-spreaders-sprayers/push-spreaders/ts95
This one is pretty beatifully built and will set you back six to seven hundred dollars.


----------

